# New to IVF Wales



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello!

I am Karen, i am 28 and my hubby 35.
We have been ttc since Dec 2007, been referred this year to the ivf clinic for ICSI (as we have sperm problem) and discovered few weeks ago that I have no eggs (premature ovarian failure).
We are now going down the road of egg donor (as private patient).
We had 2 appointments with Ms Janet Evans, first one was quite cold, was not what we expected, and 2nd was better, but still there was a lack of social skill... We are now waiting for our next appointment with Louise Mitchell on the 3rd December (mandatory counselling).
I tried to call her 4 times as we have lots of questions (my sister will give us her eggs and has few questions) but am still waiting for a call back... 
So am feeling it is quite difficult to talk to them, have no one to ring for advice/questions, and still waiting for a phone call.

How is it going with you?? Has it been the same or was everything better?

We are now wondering about going to see the London Woman Clinic to have a chat with them, but not sure they are better...
Any advice anyone?

Karen
x x x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi karen and welome to the board   im real sorry you have to have ivf but you are not on your own theres a whole heap of us   i would phone back and ask to speak to louise again ..how long have you been waiting for a call? im sure you will get lots more replies tomorrow


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Miriam
Have been waiting for 2 days, will try to call back again tomorrow pm.
x x x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im sure she will get back to you but ring tomorrow just to check


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome Karen and Good luck.  
Clinic are really busy at the moment but it wont hurt to give another call.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome karen

sorry to hear of your POF, that must be very hard.

i would give them another call, louise is lovely, your'll like her. Janet Evans can be very clinical and takes a while to get use to lol

call the nurses direct and ask to speak to louise and explain you have been waiting 2 days for a call back.


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
I went to see the lady in the reception on clinic this morning and she told me to wait, and Louise took time between two patients to have a chat. She is lovely, and she answered all my questions and is organising stuff for us. So am felling soooo better now and really positive again  

Karen x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Karen*.. were you there about 10.30am this morning? I'm sure I saw you  My DH and I were sitting near the reception desk, arguing over who's turn it was to read the magazine we bought  If I am right and it was you, you looked quite concerned [obviously I know why now after reading your posts] I wanted to come over and give you a cwtch. Hope you're ok now though 

Both myself and DH found Janet to be very clinical in the beginning, but she equally came across as very professional and knowledgable  I've read a fair bit about her and she really seems to know her job very, very well.

Apparently Tesco is on fire.. off to see what if it is or not!?

Hope everyone here is doing well


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi karen,

when i found out that we would require ISCI to conceive my husband and i decided to pay for the first treatment privately and was referred to LWC Cardiff.  Despite the treatment not being successful we could not fault the clinic.  We felt that the service provided was good as they did things to suit us and we were able to get hold of someone if we required advice etc.  

After the failure of the first cycle we put our names on the NHS waiting list and was called in for our first appointment at IVF Wales (we did not start the treatment with them as we asked to be transferred to LWC).  I must say that the standard of service was not a patch on LWC.  We felt very much like we were having our treatment on the NHS.  

Luckly, my husband decided to pay for a private sperm test just to check out if his swimmers had improved with LWC.  It was then that our consultant from our first treatment suggested that we could transfer our NHS cycle to themselves.  Again despite the disappointment of the cornual ectopic pregnancy we were very glad to have transferred back to LWC for our NHS cycle.

I hope this helps.

love 
mand88 xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi karen 

welcome. so pleased to hear that you got to speak to louise she is lovely. i understand what you mean with je but she is very good and knowledgable you get used to her professional way. the other staff and very kind and friendly.

you will also find that everyone on here will give you great support.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen i am please you got to speak to someone

mand thanks for your post yet i think its a little unfair in places, i have had all my treatment at ivf wales and yeah telephone contact can be a problem as they are so very busy and this can be very annoying but on the whole the treatment i have recieved has been first class. the telephone situation is deffo a way they can improve and im pretty sure they are aware of this

sorry about your corneal ectopic, thank godness that was spotting as they are rare and good luck with your treatment


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

karen.. glad your feeling happier now, it is important to feel comfortable with the clinic, I am afraid my experience was a little like Mand's .. our first ICSI there was ok (NHS now realised we should never have gone to EC but cancelled but JE figures were more important).. but the 2nd time we were treated rather poorly at times, and my DH and I said we would never go there again, but it like everything different people have different experiences and as long as your happy then thats good .. Louise is lovely though so you will find her helpful xx

good luck ! x


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi everybody

Serenfach, i was in clinic at around 11.20 i think, if i remember 3 ladies were waiting, no couples. 
Louise explained everything to me, and because my sister is going to be my egg donor and lives in France (am french but moved here!) we had to go through everything so i know what to expect and when my sister will have to come. She gave me a dvd as well to watch with her, so she understands the process. 
Louise will call me back sometimes next week now, as we already have one counselling appointment booked but apparently because we have a known donor we have to have 2 appointments, so she has to check when Marilyn is available. 
So i really can't wait December, hope the time will fly by  

Karen x x x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

karen so pleased that you are feeling positive again. so glad you got to see louise she is lovely and i find everyone goes out of their way to help. 
your sister is lovely to do that for you.it is very kind of her. i hope you get to see marilyn soon and are able to start tx soon.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi karen pleased you got everything sorted 

I also agree about the phone situation it can be a nightmare especially if your in work and trying to get through 

But despite that i find ivf wales nurses and staff excellent i forgot to pick up my needles on last tx and louise dropped them off to me in the evening she drove all the way from home to my house to give them to me so i didnt have to go back to clinic 

Sometimes it is really busy and the staff rushed off there feet but you when you do phone they always got time for your questions fears and worries and always there to reassure you 

Your in good hands


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks girls.

Queeny, good luck for your next cycle



Karen x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen keep us updated on how things are going and jump in a chat away on any thread you like


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi karen, glad you've got it sorted now.  i also find the answerphone and call back set up very frustrating at times, especially when you have to phone for a scan on a particular day and you can't get an answer.  
its interesting to hear other people's views on the standard of care in the responses to you, i've found the treatment we received (NHS) very hit and miss.  i can't fault the nurses and dr. grace on the day of the IUI, they were fantastic, but getting that far was a nightmare with lost and cancelled appointments all the way and still not being sure of our place on the waiting list after a mix-up between what JE told us and what the waiting list administrators are doing.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

It wasn't you then, Karen  Trust me. lol

There was a young woman there with long blonde curly hair, she was with another woman. Did you see her? She looked so concerned  She was sitting near another woman with boots on [they were nice boots which is why I remember her lol]

Good luck with your tx Xx


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just noticed your egg collection is in 2 days, fingers crossed for that  
Karen x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Karen


----------

